# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  Khám phá Phố biển Quy Nhơn

## haiauqn0251

khach san tai Quy Nhon      khach san o Quy Nhon     du lich Quy Nhon*Khám phá Phố biển Quy Nhơn*
Từ 01/4 đến 30/9/2013 *Khách sạn Hải Âu Quy Nhơn* giới thiệu gói dịch vụ *“ Khám phá Phố biển Quy Nhơn*” chỉ với 2.350.000 đồng (dành cho 2 người). 
Gồm có:
-    3 ngày 2 đêm với  loại phòng Deluxe sang trọng
-    Buffet sáng hàng ngày với thực đơn trên 50 món
-    Nước uống chào mừng
-    01 bữa ăn tối dành cho 2khách.
-    Đưa đón sân bay, nhà ga-    01 cặp vé xông hơi
-    Giảm 10% giá tour du lịch thành phố Quy Nhơn
-    Ưu tiên nhận phòng sớm, trả phòng muộn ( tùy thuộc vào tình hình khách)
-    Sử dụng miễn phí bể bơi, phòng tập thể dục, internet,…
*Quý khách ở thêm: 800.000 đồng/ phòng/ đêm.Giá trên đã bao gồm thuế VAT và phí phục vụ.
*Liên hệ đặt phòng ngay : 
*Khách sạn Hải Âu Quy Nhơn
*Add : 489 An Dương Vương - TP. Quy Nhơn - Bình Định
Điện thoại: 056.3846377 Fax: 056.3846926
Email: [email]sales@seagullhotel.com.vn
]khach san tai Quy Nhon   khach san o Quy Nhon  du lich Quy Nhon

----------


## s0igia56

Update cho bạn đông khách , chúc bạn thành công nhé !!!!!

----------


## venguyen58

baì viết hữu ích cảm ơn bạn rất nhiều thank đã share

----------

